

Unknown Mathematician Proves Elusive Property of Prime Numbers - mekarpeles
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/05/twin-primes/all/

======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5734480>

